# Sparkling Pepsi



## JohnK16 (Jul 25, 2011)

Could anyone give me information and value of this bottle.












 This reads U.S. pat. 120.277/ 14 B 07/ Doulas/ G 951





 Thanks in advance.


----------



## epackage (Jul 25, 2011)

Only a few dollars in that condition, unless a RI collector is looking to add one really bad....Jim


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 25, 2011)

There are a few keys to help dating it.  First, the Owens-Illinois trademark (the diamond and 0 with an I in the middle).  It was used from 1929-1954 (but sometimes a little later).  The number to the right of the trademark it a date code.  Duraglas is a type of glass used after 1940.  Lastly, the double-dot in between Pepsi-Cola means it was made before 1951.  After 1951 it was just a single dot.  So I'd say it dates from 1940-1949 (depending on what the date code is).

 There is also an "economy size" bottle that the West Warwick plant put out.


----------



## JohnK16 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, one more piece of information from a Pepsi history site.  They started making ACL sodas (like yours) in 1947.  So there's an excellent way to narrow down the age.


----------



## splante (Jul 27, 2011)

think you nailed it ribottle guy looks like a .8 for 48, nice double dot bottle .condition hurts it .


----------

